# HasBean Jailbreak Green Beans - free to good home



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I got a couple of kilos of green Hasbean Jailbreak earlier this month. I've tried a few roasts, and although I quite like them, my wife can't stand them.

There ain't no way that I have two roasts on the go at the same time (His & Hers) so I don't intend to roast them and will happily give the remainder away - I reckon around 1400gms left in the bag. All I want is the postage at cost, probably around a fiver.

I'm aiming this post at anyone - whether or not you have any experience in roasting. Happy for them to go to someone with a home roaster, or to someone who just fancies having a go on their stove top.

First to shout up gets the lot.

Only two conditions - you are already a member of the Forum, with at least one post earlier than today, and you don't mind a few days wait, because I may not get to the Post Office until next week.


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

I would like to accept the offer please. It will give me a chance to try my popcorn popper. How would you like payment?

Cheers,

Stu.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Care to share the burden Stooby?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Stu: I'll let you know the cost once I've got them in the post, and then either Paypal or cheque by post, please.

Can you PM me with your address, please? I'll let you know when they've been sent - could be Friday if my workload isn't too heavy that day.

Love your dog, by the way!


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Paypal is good for me VCM, I will PM my details. Expo, I would be happy to split 50/50 if that's ok with VCM. If you are ok with splitting, would you like to send to us both or would you like me to split at this end and forward on?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not keen on splitting (I thought they would go quickly and they're already parcelled up) - though more than happy for you to share them out when you get them, Stu. They aren't going to go stale!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Argh, wish I'd seen this earlier!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

stoobydale said:


> Expo, I would be happy to split 50/50 if that's ok with VCM. If you are ok with splitting, would you like to send to us both or would you like me to split at this end and forward on?


Well, I was being a bit cheeky, but I wouldn't mind having a go at roasting these a shade darker than HasBean do. Only if you are sure, if it is a hassle then don't worry!


----------



## Si2013 (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been given samples of green coffee to pass on to large companies, which I've done but I have some (only 3 now) 100g samples left. To be clear, I don't sell these beans but I am an agent for the farms). I'm due to fly back to China very soon and these samples would waste. That would be a shame. If any home roaster would like to try these for a bit of fun, I'd be happy to post on (they are not currently on sale in UK). If you need more than 100g for your machine/method of roasting then I'll try and top up the samples with similar but this would be a shame. The samples are grown at different altitudes you see and I suppose may be of more interest with that integrity intact. If this post in any way appears like advertising then please remove it. Thank you.


----------

